# Cohutta WMA Bear



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2019)

I look forward to this hunt every season, and this year was no exception. I decided to dedicate my time hunting an old tall racked big bodied 6 pt. that I found several weeks ago on a scouting trip. I've hunted this hole a lot over the years, and for whatever reason there is usually early buck sign in there considering It's usually Late  November/early December when buck sign really opens up on Cohutta. There are usually bears in this area as well, which my scouting trips confirmed was the case again this season. I decided to sit on the buck sign with several White Oaks dropping 100 yds or so behind me along a small branch. I had daily pics of this bear and several bucks leading up to the hunt so I was eager to get in the woods Thursday morning. I and a buddy hunted the area hard Thursday and Friday with no sightings, but looking ahead at the weather it was apparent that Sunday morning would be prime time. The fella I hunted with the first two days couldn't hunt on Sunday so I called long time best friend and fellow ridge runner Joey Bartenfield to see if he wanted to drive down from Tennessee and hunt for the day. He had just got back into town from a weekend camping trip but he jumped at the opportunity to squeeze in a last minute hunt on the mountain. We made the long hike in and settled in our tree seats about 300 yards apart and agreed to meet up around noon. Around 11:00 I saw a fat stubby legged bear walking up the branch towards me heading for the White Oaks that were dropping behind me. I raised my 7mm-08 and waited for the bear to clear a big Poplar and offer the broadside shot I was waiting for. We had taken the sled with us, so a few quick pics, handshake, and a gut pile and we were loaded up and headed out. We had a few obstacles, but the sled makes life much easier in the mountains. After dropping Joey off at his truck, the PB&J sandwich and apple mid morning had long worn off, and I just couldn't pass up the Huddle House here in town. I think I burned enough calories to justify it.

As a side note, this was the 3rd bear in 5 years I have killed on my wife's birthday so I had some splainin' to do.






 hi


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 14, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats on another great hunt! Nice looking bear. I think Joey must be your lucky rabbits foot. God knows I have seen him in a lot of your photos.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Congrats on another great hunt! Nice looking bear. I think Joey must be your lucky rabbits foot. God knows I have seen him in a lot of your photos.



You'd say the same thing about me if you saw his album ?.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 14, 2019)

Awesome hunt and congrats on the continued success! The camaraderie in the hunt & your wife's birthday make for some great memories for sure!


----------



## Johnnyzero90 (Oct 14, 2019)

Awesome hunt. Congratulations on a beautiful bear.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 14, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Raylander (Oct 14, 2019)

Tell her she’s lucky! Id love for someone to bring me a bear on my birthday.. Just sayin’..

Congrats on a fine hunt.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 14, 2019)

Stone Cold. Nice job!


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice looking bear. I bet that sled came in handy


----------



## jbogg (Oct 14, 2019)

I have only been to Cohutta once just to drive around, but I noticed ya’ll sure have some pretty open hardwoods.  Over this way it’s thick as dogs hair.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice mt Bear Hey cohutta hunter like your brittany know anyone with any pups


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats again buddy! Great story!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Oct 14, 2019)

Congratulations on the awesome Ga MTN bear. He looks to be a good one. 
We're you hunting a specific hunt or just an annual trip you always take?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2019)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Congratulations on the awesome Ga MTN bear. He looks to be a good one.
> We're you hunting a specific hunt or just an annual trip you always take?



Cohutta WMA is 15 minutes from my house and I've been hunting those mountains since I was 11. This was the first of two annual firearm hunts.


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 15, 2019)

Congrats there Whitetailfeak!  I think I'll try hunting for a buck on my wife's birthday to see if it brings me that bear I'm after!


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

Congrats man!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2019)

Congrats on a nice bear! 11:00 AM has been the magic hour for seeing bears for me the last couple weeks, even those parking lot bears I sent you the pic of.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 15, 2019)

Congratulations! Bear meats the best! Enjoyed reading bout your hunt.


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice bar!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 16, 2019)

Congrats on a nice bear


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 17, 2019)

Congrats. How much did it weight and what all was checked out at the checked out at the checking station


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 17, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> Congrats. How much did it weight and what all was checked out at the checked out at the checking station



156# dressed, and I'm unsure of the final numbers.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 18, 2019)

Man you got a good wife sending you after bears on HER birthday. Congrats on the bear!


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 19, 2019)

Congrats. Enjoyed the story. Those hunting buddies for the mountains are a wonderful thing!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2019)

Great bear, congrats.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

Bear Sloppy Joe's are hard to beat


----------



## gatormeup (Oct 30, 2019)

Were you on the Windy Gap side? We always hunt on the Chatsworth side and buddy with us got a 325lb bruin this year!! Congrats on your bruiser as well!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

gatormeup said:


> Were you on the Windy Gap side? We always hunt on the Chatsworth side and buddy with us got a 325lb bruin this year!! Congrats on your bruiser as well!!



Nope, I was on up the mountain a piece. There's some good huntin' out Windy Gap. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## gofishloop (Oct 31, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Nope, I was on up the mountain a piece. There's some good huntin' out Windy Gap. Congrats to your buddy.


*** I think I recognize you boys from way way way back in the day.  I was thinking about you two a few weeks ago and I am about to dig out the Taylor County Pig video from my Driveway in Marietta back when you guys were eat up with it,, Good to see the success brother!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 31, 2019)

gofishloop said:


> *** I think I recognize you boys from way way way back in the day.  I was thinking about you two a few weeks ago and I am about to dig out the Taylor County Pig video from my Driveway in Marietta back when you guys were eat up with it,, Good to see the success brother!!!



Well look who the cat dragged in. I hope You're well brother, it's been a while.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 10, 2019)

Great work Freak! At'sa fine looking bear!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 10, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> Great work Freak! At'sa fine looking bear!!!



Appreciate it Kyle, how's the flat treating you?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 10, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Appreciate it Kyle, how's the flat treating you?


Just fine brother! All is good down south. Been up several weekends to scout and hunt. Seen a few bears this season, but ain't been able to connect just yet! Time is a dwindling! I look forward to seeing a post of the cohutta buck you'll be dropping in a few weeks!!


----------

